# Takedown of gastrocutaneous fistula, need help coding



## rhbaird (Mar 10, 2010)

Need help coding an open takedown of a gastrocutaneous fistula at old Stamm gastrostomy tube site.  I am trying to avoid an unlisted procedure.


----------



## lindacoder (Mar 11, 2010)

look at 44640 and see if that work


----------



## Robin R (Mar 12, 2010)

When fistula is due to a prior gastrostomy tube, I use 43870.


----------

